# Private Practice



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

New season starts tonight, is anyone else watching? I can't wait!!

Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Not heard of that one Tina what side is that on ?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

It's on Living TV, it's the spin off from Greys Anatomy about Addison.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh don't get living so thats probably why but adore Grays Anatomy ..must get sky must get sky  

How are you hunny not spoken to you for ages  

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww sorry hun, you really do need to get sky, I'd be lost without it   

We are really well hun, have been living in Exeter for 2 weeks and we love it, We don't want to move from here. We have been on the beach almost every day (we live 15-20 mins from the beach). How are you? I know we haven't spoke for ages - sorry   Hope you are well


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh bum i missed it, totally forgot it was on and went to bed   was it any good? worth tuning into next week?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

My cousins live down that way hun ..it must be fab being near the beach is that Exmouth beach? Must be much better than being up here   yes really MUST get SKY  

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Dakota, it was really good, won't give any details as I don't want to spoil it for you. No one as cute as MrDreamy or McSteamy, but they weren't that bad      

Cat, yes it's Exmouth beach that we live not far from. It was 25 degrees yest, DH was home by 2.30 and we were on the beach by 3pm


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh lovely I love that beach   big hugs to all of you hunny  

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Cat - Big hugs to you all back  

Can I just warn you all that Private Practice is about babies (being born and conceived) and might not be a good thing to watch if you are finding this type of programme difficult to watch


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I can't watch it anyway   will just have to imagine the dishy docs


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

They are showing GA on channel 5, hopefully it won't be long until they show PP on 5 too


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

don't get that either lol ..really must get freeview or sky ..as very dull with just 4 channels


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Freeview is good, although you would have to check that you can get it. They have a new free sat box out, it cost about 100 pounds, but then you don't have to pay anything after you get it. You get all the Free channels that you would get on Sky (5, E4, ITV2,3,4) not sure what other channels there are, but it looks good. Might get something like that for DS' room.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I did get a freeview box but it kept scanning through and didn't pick anything up despite us supposedly being in a freeview area   so took it back!

Might get freesat as I have a dish and a cable but no box at the end of it  

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan, not sure if you would get living as I'm sure it's with the basic sky package, but you would get a lot more channels


----------

